# torque



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

just wondering if the pocket predatorpro attachment system would work on the torque?


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

oh, and ttf too


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Just buy a PP slingshot that is Pro Clip compatible.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't think it will, but if no one posts an answer, I'll try when I get home later and let you know.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't think they will. The torque is awesome as it is. Safety first


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

While it looks like it would work, it really does not. First, the fork holes in the Torque are larger than the blind rivet nuts, so it's a loose fit. Second, the thumb screw and blind rivet nut are too long when fully seated, so there is not a tight fit of the clip against the frame. Third, the position of the fork holes place the Pro-Clips over the edge of the fork.

I did place a rubber washer on the blind rivet nut to take up some of the slack and was able to get tension of the Pro-Clip to the frame. But the way the fork is shaped, the band didn't look like it had a solid 'safe' hold.

For bands on the Torque, Wrap and Tuck is the way to go.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

ShootnCoastie said:


> While it looks like it would work, it really does not. First, the fork holes in the Torque are larger than the blind rivet nuts, so it's a loose fit. Second, the thumb screw and blind rivet nut are too long when fully seated, so there is not a tight fit of the clip against the frame. Third, the position of the fork holes place the Pro-Clips over the edge of the fork.
> 
> I did place a rubber washer on the blind rivet nut to take up some of the slack and was able to get tension of the Pro-Clip to the frame. But the way the fork is shaped, the band didn't look like it had a solid 'safe' hold.
> 
> ...


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

thanks for all the responses. it was just a thought.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Ack!!! That looks like you put Stripper Heals on Orphan Annie...?!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Why won't the Torque take SS Flip Clips?


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Why won't the Torque take SS Flip Clips?


never thought of that, duh me. i will look into it. thanks jr


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

It's pretty much the same as the Pro-Clips. The Flip-Clips and screw are meant for a 3/4 inch frame, you would have to cut the Flip-Clip down about a 1/4 inch as well as the screw. The shape of the Torque fork does not allow for a secure hold of the band. The Flip-Clip only appears to hold the band right above the hole, to the right and left of the hole, the frame tapers, so even if you did cut down the Flip-Clips and screw, the Flip-Clip is only securing a small section of band against the fork.


----------

